
Kapi: Silex-based PHP micro-framework - fka
https://github.com/f/kapi?hn
======
mwhite
I used Slim when I needed to replace the GPL'd url router I was using in my
app, and it seemed like one of the nicest PHP microframeworks.
[http://www.slimframework.com/](http://www.slimframework.com/)

~~~
eksith
Pretty much everyone I've run into who has used Slim seems to love it. Very
nice indeed.

~~~
samsnelling
I will admit that I use Slim for just about all of my PHP needs. Absolutely
love it. Simple enough that I don't feel bad for just using it as a router
when needed.

------
yareally
Wish there was a license attached to it. I didn't see one in a file or
attached as a header to any of the code. Without knowing what the license is,
this project is not overly useful to anyone but the creator.

~~~
fka
Attached a license. :)

------
programminggeek
Well it's small framework, but a micro-framework based based on a micro-
framework. Is this like another russian doll between Silex and Symfony2(in
terms of layers of complexity or size)?

------
taproot
[https://help.github.com/articles/ignoring-
files](https://help.github.com/articles/ignoring-files)

dem DS_Store's

------
shousper
Not bad, I would of followed php-fig standards for the file layout though.
This would also help with camus's point about making it easily pluggable.

------
kpatel
I would agree with many of you. Slim is way to go. I used it for many of our
mid-to-large applications and it seems to be working very well.

~~~
fka
We can port Silex to Slim very easily.

------
brass9
What is the world coming to?

Kapi... based on Silex... based on Symfony...

It's like infinitely nesting matryoshka dolls... sigh!

~~~
pan69
Why the sigh? It's a sign that PHP is maturing and that PHP is becoming much
more component based, which is good. Composer is at the core of all this and
it's a big win for the PHP landscape, no doubt.

------
camus
Instead of creating another framework , make a service provider/controller and
make your library pluggable with any Silex application. Sorry but silex is
ultra pluggable , so dont force people into something. Silex Di is here to
help and you should provide hooks instead of making decisions on everything.

There should not be any app.php file in your project. Unless you need to
extend the silex Application class (you shouldn' need to), write a service
provider or a generic controler.

It should be a library usable with any silex app , just like Symfony and its
bundles.

~~~
fka
Yes. It is really good idea. I am going to do it something like that. :)

